# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Τροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο 1,5 - 32V DC - 5A (με το LM338)

## ok1gr

Καλησπέρα,
δύο σύντομες ερωτήσεις!
1)μπορεί να έχει είσοδο 60V και έξοδο 40?
2)γίνεται να συνδεθούν 2 Lm338 παράλληλα και αν ναι τί αλαγές πρέπει να γίνουν?

----------

georgebest1 (21-06-20)

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλησπέρα,
> δύο σύντομες ερωτήσεις!
> 1)μπορεί να έχει είσοδο 60V και έξοδο 40?
> 2)γίνεται να συνδεθούν 2 Lm338 παράλληλα και αν ναι τί αλαγές πρέπει να γίνουν?



1) Όχι (μέγιστη είσοδο 40 βόλτ - μέγιστη έξοδο 37 βόλτ).  
     Ναί αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το  LM317HVK 
(μέγιστη είσοδο 60 βόλτ - μέγιστη έξοδο 57 βόλτ, αλλά 1,5Α)
2) Γίνεται αλλά νομίζω δεν "δουλεύουν" καλά.

----------


## ok1gr

με ποιόν άλλο τρόπο μπορώ να κάνω το 1)??

----------


## del_gr

Καλησπέρα,

Έφτιαξα το τροφοδοτικό με το LM338 που υπάρχει στο site και παρατήρησα οτι ο πυκνωτής των 10000μF αργεί πολύ να εκφορτιστεί μετα το κλείσιμο της τροφοδοσίας, με αποτέλεσμα να κρατάει την τάση ψηλά και στην έξοδο για αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα.
Όταν έχει φορτίο πάνω το τροφοδοτικό βέβαια η τάση πέφτει πιο γρήγορα, αλλα και πάλι όχι άμεσα.

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ενα διπλό διακόπτη στην τροφοδοσία του που όταν ανοίγει το κύκλωμα ( κλείνει ο διακόπτης ) να βραχυκυκλώνει ταυτόχρονα τα +/- στην έξοδο μέσω μιας αντίστασης 1Ω/15W.
Στέκει αυτό που λέω η θα κάψω τίποτα? Υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση?


Κώστας.

----------


## radiodj105

> ο πυκνωτής των 10000μF αργεί πολύ να εκφορτιστεί μετα το κλείσιμο της τροφοδοσίας, με αποτέλεσμα να κρατάει την τάση ψηλά και στην έξοδο για αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα.
> Όταν έχει φορτίο πάνω το τροφοδοτικό βέβαια η τάση πέφτει πιο γρήγορα, αλλα και πάλι όχι άμεσα.



Φίλε μου δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερό το ότι κρατάει ο ηλεκτρολυτικός φορτίο μέσα του. 
Δες την καλή πλευρά των πραγμάτων... που είναι ότι... κάνει τόσο καλή εξομάλυνση ώστε συμπεριφέρεται σαν μπαταρία. 
Δεν παριστάνω τον έξυπνο, αλλά για τί χρήση προορίζεται αυτό το τροφοδοτικό; Σε ρωτάω γιατί ίσως τελικά να είναι καλό το ότι σου κρατάει φορτίο μέσα!
Μπορείς φυσικά να βάλεις την αντίσταση που λες, αλλά αν πρόκειται να δίνεις μια συνεχόμενη τροφοδοσία κάπου (π.χ. σε έναν ενισχυτή), μπορείς να λύσεις το πρόβλημα βάζοντας ένα ρελεδάκι σε σειρά, που απλά θα τροφοδοτεί το κύκλωμα ΜΟΝΟ όση ώρα πρέπει. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, ο ηλεκτρολυτικός θα κρατάει το φορτίο μέσα του, μέχρι την επόμενη φορά που θα μπει η συσκευή "στο ρεύμα".

----------


## gsmaster

Ε, δεν είναι και κάτι τόσο τραγικό. Βάλε ένα διακόπτη στην έξοδο, έτσι ώστε όταν τον ανοίγεις να μην περνάει η έξοδος στο φορτίο. Αυτό που λές με την αντίσταση μπορείς να το κάνεις αλλά θα είναι "ταλαιπωρία" για τον πυκνωτή, και πάλι απλά θα μικρύνεις τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης, δεν θα τον μηδενίσεις. 

Αυτό με το ρελέ που έχω στο επισυναπτόμενο είναι για να κόβεται η έξοδος αυτόματα όταν κλείνεις τον διακόπτη των 230V. Προσοχή! το ρελέ να έχει τύλιγμα για 230V.

----------


## del_gr

Το τροφοδοτικό το έφτιαξα για γενική χρήση, οχι για κατι συγκεκριμένο. Οπότε λέω αν παει κατι στραβά με το κύκλωμα που τροφοδοτεί (πχ. βγάζει καπνούς), κλείνω την τροφοδοσία, αλλα μου απαντάει ο πυκνωτής 'περίμενε να αδειάσω'.   :Wink:  

Τελικά για να μην ταλαιπωρώ και τον πυκνωτή θα βάλω μάλλον ενα δεύτερο διακόπτη στη έξοδο για περίπτωση ανάγκης.


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Γνώμη μου ... δεν πιστεύω η χρήση διακόπτη στην έξοδο να είναι καλή λύση γιατί :
Έστω οτι πρίν τροφοδοτούσες  ένα κύκλωμα με 28 βόλτ, κλείνεις το τροφοδοτικό, ¨
και κατευθείαν (το ξανανοίγεις)  χρειαστεί να δώσεις τάση 5 βόλτ σε κάποιο κύκλωμα.

Όμως πρίν το ανοίξεις έστω ότι το ρυθμίζεις το ποτενσιόμετρο για ελάχιστη τάση, 
συνδέεις το κύκλωμα (τον 5 βόλτ), το ανοίγεις ... στιγμιαία θα πάρει ... 28, 25, 20 βόλτ    :Shocked:  ,
με πιθανή να το κάψεις  το κύκλωμα τον 5 βόλτ.

Αυτό λοιπόν η λύση με τον διακόπτη είναι για σταθερά τροφοδοτικά (όχι ρυθμιζόμενα) που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση
 να τροφοδοτήσεις κάτι άλλο με διαφορετική τάση.

Γνώμη μου είναι να βάλεις μία αντίσταση.  Ή έστω με διακόπτη αλλά   :Exclamation:  , 
κλεινωντάς το να παρεμβάλεται η αντίσταση στην έξοδο και να εκφορτίζει τον C.

----------


## gsmaster

Πρώτον μιλάμε για αυτό το τροφοδοτικό.

Γρηγόρη, σε αυτό το τροφοδοτικό ο μεγάλος πυκνωτής είναι πρίν το ρυθμιστικό τάσης, οπότε αυτό που λές δεν ισχύει για τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή, αλλά μόνο για τους δύο μικρούς C3 και C5 100nF και 10mF αντίστοιχα. Οι δύο αυτοί πυκνωτές θα εκφορτιστούν πρίν καν το καταλάβεις.  

Σε ένα τροφοδοτικό που είχα κάνει παλιά είχα βάλει απλό διακόπτη στην έξοδο για αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο. Άνοιγα το τροφοδοτικό, ρύθμιζα την τάση που θέλω, και μετά άνοιγα τον διακόπτη εξόδου. Σε περίπτωση κινδύνου πχ, έκλεινα τον διακόπτη εξόδου και όχι το τροφοδοτικό. Δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## moutoulos

Το παραπάνω δεν ισχύει...





> Έστω οτι πρίν τροφοδοτούσες  ένα κύκλωμα με 28 βόλτ, κλείνεις το τροφοδοτικό, ¨
> και κατευθείαν (το ξανανοίγεις)  χρειαστεί να δώσεις τάση 5 βόλτ σε κάποιο κύκλωμα.
> Όμως πρίν το ανοίξεις έστω ότι το ρυθμίζεις το ποτενσιόμετρο για ελάχιστη τάση, 
> συνδέεις το κύκλωμα (τον 5 βόλτ), το ανοίγεις ... στιγμιαία θα πάρει ... 28, 25, 20 βόλτ    ,
> με πιθανή να το κάψεις  το κύκλωμα τον 5 βόλτ.



  :Shocked:  Γιάννη έχεις δίκιο, μπερδεύτηκα με άλλο.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vasxaris

Είμαι καινούργιος εδώ. Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα τροφοδοτικό LM317 μήπως έχετε κανένα έτοιμο κύκλωμα να μου δήξετε . Με μετασχηματιστή 2*24 1Α

----------


## tzitzikas

εχει το site νομιζω 1.εσυ θα παρεις το 1 τυλιγμα των 24 βολτ

----------


## gsmaster

Όχι ένα, αλλά δύο κυκλώματα με το LM317 έχουμε. Πάνω κάτω είναι τα ίδια.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=986
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=400

Διαλέγεις και πέρνεις.

----------

kotsoskorg (18-05-20)

----------


## Anritsu

Επειδή είμαι μεγάλο τεμπελόσκυλο και βαριέμαι να κατεβάσω το data sheet  του LM  , πείτε μου σας παρακαλω : Ο Μ.Χ στα 28 V και 8 A μήπως ειναι υπερβολικός ? Λεω να βάλω ενα στα 30 V με τυλιγμα μεχρι 3 με 4 Α το πολύ κυρίως για λόγους οικονομίας .Εχω την εντυπωση πος αυτα τα regulator σύνηθως θελουν εισοδο λιγα βολτ σε dc πανω απο την μεγιστη εξοδο .Υπολογίζω πως τα 30 V AC θα φτασουνε μετα τις διόδους και τον πυκνώτη θα φτασουνε στο regulator περίπου 40 V dc σίγουρα φτανουν ...αλλα μηπως ειναι πολλα ? ? 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## moutoulos

> Επειδή είμαι μεγάλο τεμπελόσκυλο και βαριέμαι να κατεβάσω το data sheet  του LM  , πείτε μου σας παρακαλω : Ο Μ.Χ στα 28 V και 8 A μήπως ειναι υπερβολικός ? Λεω να βάλω ενα στα 30 V με τυλιγμα μεχρι 3 με 4 Α το πολύ κυρίως για λόγους οικονομίας .Εχω την εντυπωση πος αυτα τα regulator σύνηθως θελουν εισοδο λιγα βολτ σε dc πανω απο την μεγιστη εξοδο .Υπολογίζω πως τα 30 V AC θα φτασουνε μετα τις διόδους και τον πυκνώτη θα φτασουνε στο regulator περίπου 40 V dc σίγουρα φτανουν ...αλλα μηπως ειναι πολλα ? ? 
> Ευχαριστω




Καταρχήν να σε καλωσορίσουμε στο φόρουμ    :Smile:  .

Όταν ξεκινάμε μια κατασκευή, καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε τα datasheets, γιατί κατά την υλοποίηση της, μας "γεννιούνται" διάφορες απορίες,
που λύνονται (τις περισσότερες φορές) αν τα έχουμε.
Ο μετασχηματιστής δεν είναι υπερβολικός εφόσον θέλουμε 5Α (βάζουμε παραπάνω  Α που θέλουμε x 1.4 περίπου).  Τα 28 βόλτ αυτού, γίνονται με ανόρθωση 40 βόλτ ... που είναι και η μέγιστη επιτρεπτή τάση εισόδου στο LM338K.  Οπότε ούτε λόγος για 30 βόλτ.
Θα σου συνιστούσα για λόγους οικονομίας (όπως αναφέρεις) να πάρεις έναν 25 βόλτ -  5Α  (125W), να μπορεί να δώσει τουλάχιστόν 3Α.
Αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν 3Α πάρε το LM338 σε κέλυφος ΤΟ220 (πολύ πιο φθηνό).   :Wink:

----------

kotsoskorg (19-05-20)

----------


## xampos

απλα πραματα βαλε ενα μονο διακοπτη ωστε να σου απομονωνει την εξοδο  αλα και το αλλο που λεσ καλο το ακουω

----------


## robotakias

Θέλω να φτιάξω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό για μια συσκευή που λειτουργεί απο 9-15 Volt και χρειάζεται μέγιστο ρεύμα μέχρι 4 Α.. Δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα στο να πάρω απο το τροφοδοτικό αυτό τις τιμές τάσης και ρεύματος που σας είπα, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## moutoulos

> Θέλω να φτιάξω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό για μια συσκευή που λειτουργεί απο 9-15 Volt και χρειάζεται μέγιστο ρεύμα μέχρι 4 Α.. Δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα στο να πάρω απο το τροφοδοτικό αυτό τις τιμές τάσης και ρεύματος που σας είπα, έτσι δεν είναι?



Ακριβώς, με έναν μετασχηματιστή 16Vac 6-7A είσαι ΟΚ   :Wink:  .

----------


## Sannin

Παιδιά μια βοήθεια... Προσπάθησα να κάνω με τη βοήθεια ενός ξαδέρφου μου ηλεκτρονικού το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό. Όταν το έβαλα στο ρεύμα, είδα πως έχει έξοδο μόνιμα στα 36v (δεν μπορούσα να το ρυθμίσω από το ποτενσιόμετρο), και μου μαύρισε την αντίσταση. Μήπως ξέρετε που θα μπορούσε να είναι το πρόβλημα;

----------

SV2HWG (17-02-15)

----------


## gsmaster

Προφανώς κάπου έχεις κάνει λάθος.  Την δίοδο D1 την διόρθωσες όπως αναφέρεται στο κείμενο?

----------


## tronic

H διοδος D1 πρεπει να διορθωθει ακομα και οταν χρησιμοποιηθει το lm-338 σε συσκευασια ΤΟ-3?

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι, πρέπει να διορθωθεί όποιο και να βάλεις.

----------


## tronic

Οποτε μαλλον αυτο θα βραχυκυκλωσε και εβγαζε μονιμα 36 V?

----------


## papkir

παιδια   προσπαθω κι εγω να κατασκευασω το παραπανω
τροφοδοτικο και χρειαζομαι καποιες διευκρινησεις
1. Πως συνδεεται το IC1 ( LM 338 ) πανω στην πλακετα ; γιατι εμενα μου βγαινει η ψυκτρα προς
    την μερια του C1 
2. Πως μπορω να συνδεσω ενα βολτομετρο κι ενα αμπερομετρο στο κυκλωμα ;
3. Μηπως το τυπωμενο θελει mirror για press & peel ;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## papkir

Παιδια μολις τελειωσα το τροφοδοτικο με το LM338 και λειτουργει !!!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ τον moutoulo για το θεμα και ολους στο forum για την βοηθεια σας

****αν μπορεσει καποιος ας μου πει πως να συνδεσω για το Aμπερομετρο και το βολτομετρο****

----------


## babisko

> Παιδια μολις τελειωσα το τροφοδοτικο με το LM338 και λειτουργει !!!!
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ τον moutoulo για το θεμα και ολους στο forum για την βοηθεια σας
> 
> ****αν μπορεσει καποιος ας μου πει πως να συνδεσω για το Aμπερομετρο και το βολτομετρο****



Το βολτόμετρο θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα στους ακροδέκτες εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού (OUT1, προσοχή στην πολικότητα) και το αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά με το φορτίο (επίσης προσοχή στην πολικότητα). Το αμπερόμετρο μπορείς να το συνδέσεις και στον θετικό κλάδο του τροφοδοτικού αντιστρέφοντας την πολικότητα του αμπερόμετρου.

----------


## spirosta

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου κάτι??Πόσο κοστολογουνται ένα αμπερόμετρο και ένα βολτόμετρο με βελόνα??

----------


## papkir

Μπαμπη σ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

----------


## papkir

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου κάτι??Πόσο κοστολογουνται ένα αμπερόμετρο και ένα βολτόμετρο με βελόνα??



4 με 5 ευρω το ενα

----------


## babisko

> Μπαμπη σ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια



  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## papkir

Οντως η ψυκτρα του LM338 ζεσταινεται υπερβολικα ακομα και σε 2 Αμπερ μηπως ειναι μικρη ;
Για να συνδεσω ενα ανεμιστηρακι απο που θα το τροφοδοτησω;

----------


## papkir

Γεια σας και παλι 
Μηπως μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως να κατεβασω την ταση σε ενα τροφοδοτικο
απο τα 18 βολτ στα 12 για να συνδεσω (παραλληλα) ενα ανεμιστηρακι για ψυξη στο LM388;

ευχαριστω

----------


## gsmaster

Ενα 7812 θα κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά.
Πιθανότατα θα ζεσταίνεται λίγο όμως μήν το βάλεις στην ίδια ψύκτρα με το LM338 χωρίς μόνωση.

----------


## jakektm

καλυτερα παρε ανεμιστηρακι στα 220V, οποτε δεν εχεις καποια αλλη συνδεση να κανεις

@papkir: μπορνες δεν εβαλες? απο που παιρνεις την ταση εξοδου?

----------


## papkir

Ευχαριστω για τα 220V δεν το ειχα σκεφτει , απλα δεν ξερω σε τι μεγεθος θα βρω
Τις μπορνες τις προσθεσα αργοτερα  , θα το ποσταρω ολοκληρωμενα μολις τελειωση

----------


## jakektm

οκ , νομιζα ηταν τελειωμενο.. ΜΕγεθος πιστευω θα βρεις , σχετικα μικρο χρειαζεσε εκει. Αυτο που εχω  πιανει περιπου οσο η πλακετα σου μαζι με την ψυκτρα, ειναι τοποθετημενο στο καπακι του κουτιου..

----------


## Afanas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Έχω φτιάξει αυτό το τροφοδοτικό αλλά μόνο το κομμάτι με το regulator ,χωρίς τη γέφυρα και την ανόρθωση! Όταν στην ανόρθωση βάζω 1 ή  2 πυκνωτές 4700μ/63v το τροφοδοτικό χωρίς φορτίο δουλέυει κανονικά αλλά με φορτίο ένα σποτ 20watt  η ταση μηδενίζεται! Αντιθετα με είσοδο το τροφοδοτικό του φορητού μου 20v/7.1A δουλεύει κανονικά! Τί λέτε να φταίει??

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## moutoulos

Τι "είσοδο" του βάζεις εκεί που μηδενίζεται??
ΑΝ παρέχει αυτό που βάζεις ρευμα 0,5-1Α λογικό είναι.

----------


## Afanas

Εκεί που " μηδενίζεται " του δίνω ρεύμα από μετασχηματιχτή 28v/8A γέφυρα 8A και 2 πυκνωτές 4700μ/63v

----------


## moutoulos

Δηλαδή το κύκλωμα με το LM338 είναι το ίδιο ?

Στην μια περίπτωση βάζεις του φορητού σαν "οδηγό" ---> δουλεύει.
Στην άλλη περίπτωση βάζεις 40VDC 8Α (τόσο πρέπει να έχεις με ανόρθωση και πυκνωτές) και δε δουλεύει ??

----------


## Afanas

Ακριβώς 

Με 20V από το τροφοδοτικό του φορητού δουλεύει !
Με 37V που μετράω μετά την ανόρθωση τίποτα!

----------


## DT200

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι πολλά τα 37 βολτ και 
ότι το 338 έχει όριο τα 32 , για δοκίμασε μία μικρότερη τάση εισόδου.

Μπορείς να ξετυλίξεις μερικές σπείρες από τον μετασχηματιστή .

----------


## Afanas

Απο το datasheet του lm338 δεν έβγαλα άκρη! Πάντως και στα κυκλώματα ο moutoulos με ίδιο μετασχηματιστή το έχει αν δε κάνω λάθος!

----------


## gsmaster

Τσεκαρε λίγο τα πιν που συνδέσες το regulator

----------


## moutoulos

> Με 20V από το τροφοδοτικό του φορητού δουλεύει !
> Με 37V που μετράω μετά την ανόρθωση τίποτα!



Μήπως του βάζεις την ανόρθωση ανάποδα ?
Με κάποιο άλλο φορτίο τι κάνει ??
Τα 20 βάττ ??  εννοείς λαμπτήρα 12 βόλτ 20 βάττ

----------


## lunatic

Έφτιαξα κι εγω αυτό το κύκλωμα για τροφοδοτικο αλλα έχω ένα πρόβλημα...
κάτι δεν παέι καλα με την αντίσταση που ρυθμίζει την έξοδο. Έβαλα μια 240Ω 1/4Watt (πιστέυοντας ότι δεν είχε νόημα μεγαλύτερη ισχύς σε μία αντισταση που ουσιαστικά ειναι ρυθμιστική) και την εκαψα. Βάζω μετα μια 2Watt, την καίει κι αυτην. Βέβαια πριν καεί πρόλαβα να μετρήσω στην έξοδο γυρω στα 30V (άρα δούλεψε), και το πιο τρελό απ' ολα: μια ταση 30V κατα μήκος της αντίστασης R1 (=>5W !!!). Όπως μάλλον μαντέψατε, επόμενη κίνηση ήταν να γυρίσω το ποντεσιόμετρο από την άλλη και να ξαναμετρήσω τάσεις. Πάει και το παντεσιόμετρο...
Μετά απογοητεύτηκα και τα παράτησα...
Τί μπορεί να έχει γίνει λάθος? Το κύκλωμα το έχω ελέγξει 10 φορές και μου φαίνεται σωστο. Είχε κανεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## her

Ναι δεν χρειάζονται να είναι βαττικα αυτά τα εξαρτήματα ! τώρα αν είσαι βέβαιος ότι το κύκλωμα σου είναι σωστό θα σου πρότεινα να έκανες μια δοκιμή να άλλαζες το lm338 μπας και είναι χαλασμένα. Αν και πιστεύω  ότι πρέπει να σου έχει φύγει κάποιο καλωδιακι. Στην αρχή δοκίμασε με λίγο ρεύμα και μικρή τάση (5V 0.3A) για να δεις πως πάει και μετά αυξάνεις το ρεύμα σου.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αν μιλάμε γι αυτό το τροφοδοτικό, το ποτενσιόμετρο ζεσταίνεται. Δεν ξέρω αν κάει κάποια στιγμή, αλλά εγώ το άλλαξα. Βρήκα βατικό και έβαλα γιατί δεν θέλω να ζεσταίνεται τίποτε στις κατασκευές μου. Ήταν λίγο ακριβά, 15ε/τεμ αλλά καλά κομμάτια. Σύρματος - πορσελάνης ή καλής ποιότητας κεραμεικό. Πήρα δυό τρία να βρίσκονται γιατί είναι λίγο σπάνια.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εγώ έχω τοποθετήσει δεκάστροφο ποτενσιόμετρο σύρματος σε ένα παρόμοιο τροφοδοτικό (με το LM317) και δουλεύει τέλεια. Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει το κόπο.

----------


## moutoulos

> Έφτιαξα κι εγω αυτό το κύκλωμα για τροφοδοτικο αλλα έχω ένα πρόβλημα...
> κάτι δεν παέι καλα με την αντίσταση που ρυθμίζει την έξοδο. Έβαλα μια 240Ω 1/4Watt (πιστέυοντας ότι δεν είχε νόημα μεγαλύτερη ισχύς σε μία αντισταση που ουσιαστικά ειναι ρυθμιστική) και την εκαψα. Βάζω μετα μια 2Watt, την καίει κι αυτην. Βέβαια πριν καεί πρόλαβα να μετρήσω στην έξοδο γυρω στα 30V (άρα δούλεψε), και το πιο τρελό απ' ολα: μια ταση 30V κατα μήκος της αντίστασης R1 (=>5W !!!). Όπως μάλλον μαντέψατε, επόμενη κίνηση ήταν να γυρίσω το ποντεσιόμετρο από την άλλη και να ξαναμετρήσω τάσεις. Πάει και το παντεσιόμετρο...
> Μετά απογοητεύτηκα και τα παράτησα...
> Τί μπορεί να έχει γίνει λάθος? Το κύκλωμα το έχω ελέγξει 10 φορές και μου φαίνεται σωστο. Είχε κανεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα?



Ποιά έκδοση LM338 έχεις?, LM338K (TO3), ή LM338T (TO220)??
Έχεις συνδέσει τα ποδαράκια ανάποδα, σίγουρα, την έξοδο την έχεις βάλει στο ποτενσιόμετρο.
Η αντίσταση είναι 1/4w, και το ποτενσιόμετρο απλό, δεν χρειάζεται "βαττικά", κάπου υπάρχει λάθος.

Αν έχεις ΤΟ220 πρόσεξε τα ποδαράκια, δεν πάνε 123 όπως στους σταθεροποιητές τύπου LM78XX,
αλλά συνδέονται σαν 312 (δηλαδή IN ποδαράκι 3, ADJ ποδ 1, OUT ποδ 2), αυτό πρέπει να είναι το μπέρδεμα  :Wink:  .

----------

kotsoskorg (19-05-20)

----------


## lunatic

βασικα το 338k εχω (που η έξοδος είναι στο περιβλημα, και εχει δυο ποδαρακια ενα για εισοδο και ενα για το adjustment). Τα ποδαρακια τα συνεδεσα οπως ειδα στο datasheet. Θα το ξανακοιταξω αυριο μάλλον και θα δω. Ευχαριστω για την αμεση ανταποκριση παιδια...

----------


## radioamateur

NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_01 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_02 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_03 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_04 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_05 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_06 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_07 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_08 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_09 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_10 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_11 
NUOVA_ELETTRONICA_12

----------


## lunatic

Τελικά το προβλημα λύθηκε, μια λαθος σύνδεση ηταν... Τσαμπα η αναστάσωση... Μια χαρα δουλευει τωρα

----------


## moutoulos

> Τελικά το προβλημα λύθηκε, μια λαθος σύνδεση ηταν... Τσαμπα η αναστάσωση... Μια χαρα δουλευει τωρα



Πιστεύω να βοήθησα με τα παραπάνω ..., καλές κατασκευές  :Very Happy: . 

Αν θέλεις μας λές τι ήταν λάθος, για να μάθουν και οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες, 
σε περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίσουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα    :Wink:  .

----------


## lunatic

Βλακεια δικιά μου βασικά ήταν  :Embarassed:  . Απο αφηρημάδα, σύνδεσα το πάνω άκρο της R1 στο + της γέφυρας, και όχι στην εξοδο του LM338. Αυτό ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα, η αντίσταση να είχε μόνιμα 34 volts στο πάνω άκρο της, και όταν το ποντεσιόμετρο γύριζε τέρμα και γείωνε το άλλο άκρο... φωτια...

----------


## kx5

*moutoulos* το τροφοδοτικό που προτείνεις μπορεί να δώσει 28Volt στα 4-5Α για συνεχή λειτουργία? 
Αντέχει ή θα υπερθερμανθεί?

Ο Μ/Σ που θα χρησιμοποιήσω είναι 2x25V 2.5A (λάφυρο από παλιό ραδιοενισχυτή). Θα παραλληλίσω τα δύο τυλίγματα ελπίζοντας σε διπλάσιο ρεύμα.

----------


## moutoulos

> *moutoulos* το τροφοδοτικό που προτείνεις μπορεί να δώσει 28Volt στα 4-5Α για συνεχή λειτουργία? 
> Αντέχει ή θα υπερθερμανθεί?
> 
> Ο Μ/Σ που θα χρησιμοποιήσω είναι 2x25V 2.5A (λάφυρο από παλιό ραδιοενισχυτή). Θα παραλληλίσω τα δύο τυλίγματα ελπίζοντας σε διπλάσιο ρεύμα.



Αν στην είσοδο έχει 35 VDC (με το φορτίο), ναι μπορεί.
Πχ με τον μετασχηματιστή που λες δεν το βλέπω να κάνει γιατί τα 25VAC θα γίνουν με ανόρθωση 35VDC στην είσοδο χωρίς φορτίο.
Με φορτίο 4 -5Α η τάση εισόδου απο 35 θα πέσει πολύ κάτω απο τα 30 ..., οπότε ..., δεν είναι εφικτό.
Για να γίνει αυτό που λες θες ένα μετασχηματιστή τουλάχιστον 8Α.

----------


## nathanas

Παιδιά αν θέλω να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό να έχει είσοδο 230V της DEH AC τότε τί μετασχηματιστή να βάλω μπροστά?
Please απαντήστε λίγο γρήγορα για να πάω να τα πάρω..

----------


## tzitzikas

αν θες να ξεπερασεις τα 30βολτ συνεχη ταση να βαλεις μετασχηματιστη με δευτερευον 28βολτ. απλα σε χαμηλες τασεις π.χ 12βολτ δε θα μπορεις να εχεις 5Α έξοδο. μεχρι 28βολτ συνεχη ταση καλύπτεσαι και με μετασχηματιστη 24βολτ. για να δεις ποιος μετασχηματιστης κανει τελικα για τα μετρα σου δες το datasheet του lm338.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data.../3/LM338.shtml . εδω θα βρεις αρκετα data του lm338.

----------


## aalekos

Γεια κι απο εμενα.Ξεκινησα να κατασκευαζω κι εγω το τροφοδοτικο και θελω να προσθεσω μια ιδεα στην κατασκευη του.Για μεγαλυτερη ακριβια στη ρυθμηση των επιθυμητων τασεων μπορειτε να χρησημοποιησετε πολυστροφο ποντεσιομετρο.

----------


## glompos21

Έχω κατασκευάσει το παραπάνω τροφοδοτικό στο breadboard με ένα μετασχηματιστή 30Volt 10 Amp. Το LM338 το έχω στην έκδοσή TO3 και απο το datasheet βλέπω οτι το περίβλημά είναι το Vout. 
1) Πως θα το μονώσω το LM338 ώστε όλη η ψήκτρα να μην έχει δυναμικό Vout (μονό με θερμοαγωγιμη ??) και
2) Πως θα πάρω το Vout ( να κολλήσω κάποιο καλώδιο επάνω στο περίβλημα ??)

----------


## tasosmos

Οτι κανεις και στα TO-220 κτλ, στην πλατη βαζεις φυλλο μικας ή σιλικονης και στην τρυπα της βιδας βαζεις πλαστικη ροδελα απο τις ειδικες με την εσοχη.
Για την εξοδο απλα πιανεις το καλωδιο πανω στην βιδα στηριξης.

Αυτα χρειαζεσαι: http://media.digikey.com/photos/Keys...hotos/4725.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

Τάσο ..., άψογος  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tasosmos

? 
Μου διαφευγει κατι?

----------


## moutoulos

Γιατί το λες αυτό?, απλά επιβεβαίωσα την σωστότατη (*με φωτό*) απάντησή σου.

----------


## tasosmos

Α οκ, απλα μπερδευτηκα λιγο.  :Smile:

----------


## glompos21

Κατασκεύασα το τροφοδοτικό και τώρα του κάνω test.
Τροφοδοτώ ενα μικρό dc μοτερακι μέχρι τα 20 volt και ~1Α. Όλα καλά.
Βάζω μια λάμπα απο αυτοκίνητο ,την μετράω στο αυτοκίνητο και ζητάει 4.3Α, αλλά μόλις την συνδέσω, το τροφοδοτικό βραχυκυκλώνει. Τα volt μηδενίζονται και την τροφοδότη με 220mA την λάμπα. Τι φταίει ???

----------


## FILMAN

Η κρύα λάμπα ζητάει πάνω από 5Α οπότε το τροφοδοτικό ενεργοποιεί την προστασία του και τα 220 mA που της δίνει δεν αρκούν να τη ζεστάνουν για να ξεκινήσει να ανάβει...

----------


## tasosmos

Μαλλον κατι δεν παει καλα, η προστασια ρευματος του lm338 δεν ειναι τοσο "αποτομη". Το K εχεις βαλει ή σε to-220?

----------


## moutoulos

> Τροφοδοτώ ενα μικρό dc μοτερακι μέχρι τα 20 volt και ~1Α. Όλα καλά.
> Βάζω μια λάμπα απο αυτοκίνητο ,την μετράω στο αυτοκίνητο και ζητάει 4.3Α, αλλά μόλις την συνδέσω, 
> το τροφοδοτικό βραχυκυκλώνει. Τα volt μηδενίζονται και την τροφοδότη με 220mA την λάμπα. 
> Τι φταίει ???



Μια χαρά δουλεύει ..., αν και 1Α έπρεπε να βγάζει. Δεν μπορεί όμως να βγάλει 4,3Α, στα 12V, όταν 
στην είσοδο του πάνε 35V+, η διαφορά IN/OUT είναι 23V !!!.

Αν ήθελες 28VDC απο αυτό θα σου έδινε 5Α. Το πινακάκι απο το DataSheet του θα σε βοηθήσει.
Το "φαινόμενο" που παρατηρείς, λέγεται Current Limit ...  :Wink: 

Για να παρεις 5Α στα 12-14VDC, δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις στη είσοδό του τα 20-22VDC (15VAC M/T), 
μετά όμως θα έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό 1,2-18VDC  :Huh: . 

Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα εξαλείφεται με τη βοήθεια μεσαίας λήψης στον μετασχηματιστή, 
αυτόματης εναλλαγής (τελεστικός και ρελέ), ή χειροκίνητη με απλό διακόπτη (6Α +), τριών θέσεων, 
με μεσαία λήψη δηλαδή ...




EDIT: Παρατηρώ οτι στην είσοδο του "ρίχνεις" 42VDC, πολύ λογικό τελικά να σου δίνει μόνο 300mA.
Με βάση το DataSheet (επισύναψη), έπρεπε να πάρεις περίπου 500mA.

----------


## tasosmos

A ok λαθος μου, δεν ειδα οτι ειχε αναφερει την ταση εισοδου σε προηγουμενο ποστ... 

Βασικα εκτος αυτων που ειπε ηδη ο Γρηγορης με 42V εισοδο εισαι εκτος προδιαγραφων (Μεγιστο 40V λεει στο datasheet) και με βραχυκυκλωμα της εξοδου ή λειτουργια κοντα στο κατω οριο της εξοδου μπορει να καρβουνιασει.

Φυσικα αν το θελεις για κατι συγκεκριμενο ή εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα κατεβει ποτε κατω απο 2-3V η εξοδος τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αφου ειναι floating.

----------


## kwstas92

Καλησπερα παιδια...ειμαι σχετικα καινουργιος εδω και θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.Το εχει κατασκευασει κανεις αυτο?και αν ναι ποσο περιπου κοστιζουν τα υλικα???
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Κώστα, καλωσόρισες στο Forum.

Τα υλικά πόσο κάνουν, είναι λίγο σχετικό, εξαρτάται αν έχεις κάποια απο αυτά, αν έχεις
ή οχι ψύκτρα (ανεβάζει αρκετά το κόστος), αν βάλεις απλό ή toroid μετασχηματιστή κτλ.

Επίσης αν βάλεις όργανα (τάσης/ρεύματος), είναι και αυτό σημαντικό στην "ανύψωση" της 
τιμής.

Γενικά πάντως χονδρικά τα υλικά κάνα 30άρι ε max (εξαρτήματα/LM338/ψύκτρα), και κάνα
20-30άρι ε ακόμα μετασχηματιστής. Βέβαια θες και "κουτί", τιμή? ... ανάλογα τι θα βάλεις.

----------


## kwstas92

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε γρηγόρη για τη βοήθειά σου.

----------


## TRIXAS

καλησπερα σε ολους χαιρομαι που εστω κι τωρα ανακαλυψα ενα χωρο σαν τον δικο σας,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους που συμμετεχουν σε αυτο.Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με την κατασκευη αυτη την οποια κι εφτιαξα,ανακαλυψα οτι στο τελος δεν παιρνω στην εξοδο του ολοκληρωμενου πανω απο 11 volts.Ενω στην εισοδο του μπαινουν 40volts  ,περιεργο αυτο γιατι ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι στα 28 volts,τι μπορει να φταιει?καποια ιδεα καποιος??ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για οποια απαντηση.

----------


## tzitzikas

μήπως καπου βραχυκυκλώνει η έξοδος. σε ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο όταν βραχυκύκλωνε η έξοδος η τάση έπεφτε αλλα νομίζω κάτω απο 10 βολτ. προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος του 338. επίσης έχεις βάλει την σωστή αντίσταση και το σωστό ποντεσιόμετρο ώστε να έχεις ως 30βολτ?

----------


## TRIXAS

η ταση ξεκιναει απο το 0.6 κι φτανει εως τα 11,1 volts,μετρησα την αντισταση κι ειναι οκ,αλλαξα κι ποτεντεσιομετρο,εχω βαλει οτι λεει το διαγραμμα.πρεπει να βαλω αλλα με αλλες τιμες?ευχαριστω για τν απαντηση..

----------


## moutoulos

Είσαι σίγουρος οτι το έχεις συνδέσει (LM338 ) σωστά?.

----------


## TRIXAS

εχω χρησιμοποιησει το δευτερο με τα 3 ποδαρακια,κι το εχω τποθετησει σωστα,καπου κατι εχω κανει λαθος αλλα δεν ξερω τι,μαλλον θα το ξαναφτιαξω βημα βημα μηπως εχω αστοχια καποιου υλικου.

----------


## moutoulos

Φαντάζομαι έχεις μονώσει την πλάτη αυτού με την ψύκτρα (ή το ίδιο το κουτί). Γιατί η πλάτη του 
είναι το ποδαράκι 2 (έξοδος). Οχι οτι έχει να κάνει, με το πρόβλημα που λες, απλά υπενθύμιση ...

----------


## =PM=

Κάτι άσχετο. Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε ενα σχέδιο PWM για 12-30ν που να αντέχει πάνω απο 20Α ?

----------


## dim_dim

Παιδια καλησπερα.Σημερα εφτιαξα και γω αυτο το κυκλωμα σε πλακετα 10χ15. Επειδη κολλησα τη γεφυρα επανω στην πλακετα, τωρα απλα θα πρεπει να βαλω ενα τετραγωνο κομματακι αλουμινιο επανω της για ψυξη και αναμεσα θα παρεμβαλω την παστα? Επισης, μια τρυπουλα που υπαρχει ακριβως κατω απο το κεντρο της γεφυρας χρησιμευει σε κατι ή οχι? Τελος, επειδη πηρα το LM338 με TO-220 και ψυκτρα, μπορει καποιος να μου πει το πως συνδεεται η ψυκτρα με το LM338 μην κανω καποιο λαθος? Απο τη μεσα πλευρα της ψυκτρας εβαλα με τη σειρα το κεφαλι της βιδας, μετα το LM338 μετα τη μικα,μετα μια παστα,υστερα περναμε απο την εξω πλευρα της ψυκτρας και εχω βαλει ενα ασπρο πλαστικο απο την εξω πλευρα προς τα μεσα οπου περναει η βιδα και τελος το παξιμαδακι.Το εκανα σωστα?

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια εκ των προτερων...

----------


## sv4lqcnik

odihgia.GIF
*dim_dim* 
 
μετα τη μικα,μετα μια παστα,υστερα περναμε απο την εξω πλευρα  της ψυκτρας και εχω βαλει ενα ασπρο πλαστικο απο την εξω πλευρα προς τα  μεσα οπου περναει η βιδα και τελος το παξιμαδακι.Το εκανα σωστα?
**************************************
αυτο ειναι ενα δειγμα για πλαστικο κελυφος και οχι μεταλικο αλα ειναι η εργασια οπως πρεπει να γινεται

----------

dim_dim (23-08-11)

----------


## dim_dim

> odihgia.GIFαυτο ειναι ενα δειγμα για πλαστικο κελυφος και οαχι μεταλικο



Οταν λες για πλαστικο κελυφος? Δεν κανει στη δικια μου περιπτωση που ειναι μεταλλικο? Κελυφος εννοουμε το δαχτυλιδι πανω απο το τρανζιστορ ετσι?
Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ γιατι κανω την πτυχιακη μου και χρειαζομουν μια αμεση απαντηση.Για τις υπολοιπες ερωτησεις φιλε μου εχεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## sv4lqcnik

δημητρη 
η διαδικασια ειναι η ιδια στη τοποθετηση μονοτικου και στις δυο εκδοχες 338
κατεβασε το data base απο το google για να εχεισ τη εικονα μπροστα σου 
με την μονη διαφορα το μονοτηρακι το πλαστικο απο την μια μερια μπαινει απο την μερα του ψυγειου στην γεφυρα δεν χρειαζεται μονοτικο μονο παστα για απαγογη θερμοκρασιας
η τρυπα που εχει στο κεντρο ειναι για στερεωμα στο ψυγειο η στην βαση η πλατη του μεταλικου κουτιου της κατασκευης

----------

dim_dim (23-08-11)

----------


## dim_dim

Μια ακομα ερωτηση... Την ασφαλεια την βαζω πριν την εισοδο των 230V στον μετασχηματιστη? Δηλαδη μεταξυ ΔΕΗ και εισοδου μετασχηματιστη? Σε ποιο απο τα 2 καλωδια θα συνδεθει, στο μπλε ή στο καφε? Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## aris285

βασικα στο καφε που θεωρητικα ειναι το L αλλα επιδη δεν ξερεις στην μπριζα πιο ειναι το L οπου και να την βαλεις το ιδιο ειναι.

----------

dim_dim (25-08-11)

----------


## dim_dim

Εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα αλλα δυστυχως κατι δεν δουλευει σωστα.Την πρωτη φορα που λειτουργησε πηρα στην εξοδο 35V.Πειραζοντας το τριμμερακι δεν ειδα καποια διαφορα.Φοβηθηκα, το εβγαλα απο τη μπριζα και το ξαναεβαλα και μετα παιρνω εξοδο 0V. Ειτε το κουναω ειτε οχι το ιδιο κανει...Στο IC1 μετραω στον IN 40V και στα αλλα 2 ποδαρακια τιποτα. Να υποθεσω οτι τα επαιξε το τρανζιστορ? Φοβαμαι μηπως τα ειχε παιξει απο χθες,γιατι την ωρα που εκανα την κολληση επεμεινα αρκετα και στο τελος ακουσα ενα "τσικ" σαν τον ηχο που κανουνε τα ρελε.Πειτε καμια γνωμη παιδια και βοηθηστε τον αοματο :Lol:

----------


## aris285

πιο σχεδιο εχεις κανει?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Καλησπέρα,
> δύο σύντομες ερωτήσεις!
> 1)μπορεί να έχει είσοδο 60V και έξοδο 40?
> 2)γίνεται να συνδεθούν 2 Lm338 παράλληλα και αν ναι τί αλαγές πρέπει να γίνουν?



TL783
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...ents/tl783.pdf

----------


## dim_dim

> πιο σχεδιο εχεις κανει?



Φιλε μου ολα ΟΚ.Ειχα συνδεσει αναποδα το IC1. Πηρε μπροστα και δουλευει τωρα! Ευχαριστω...

----------


## dim_dim

Παιδια, σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους σας για τη βοηθεια που μου προσφερατε. Θα ηθελα μια τελευταια χαρη, οποιος μπορει να μου την κανει, προκειμενου να τελειωσω την πτυχιακη μου εργασια. Θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω, οποιος μπορει συνοπτικα, να μου εξηγησει τι κανουν στο περιπου τα εξαρτηματα που εχει επανω η πλακετα.

Για παραδειγμα...

Η γεφυρα μετατρεπει το AC ρευμα σε DC (ανόρθωση) 
Οι αντιστασεις κανουν αυτο το πραγμα...
Τα πυκνωτακια C1 και C2 φιλτραρουν, κανουν εξομαλυνση....ή εκεινο το πραγμα...

Οποιος μπορεσει να μου δωσει μια τελευταια βοηθεια θα του ειμαι υποχρεος.

----------


## dim_dim

Καμια ιδεα για το παραπανω ερωτημα βρε παιδια....? Σας παρακαλω...Οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει λιγακι! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## KOKAR

> Παιδια, σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους σας για τη βοηθεια που μου προσφερατε. Θα ηθελα μια τελευταια χαρη, οποιος μπορει να μου την κανει, *προκειμενου να τελειωσω την πτυχιακη μου εργασια*. Θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω, οποιος μπορει συνοπτικα, να μου εξηγησει τι κανουν στο περιπου τα εξαρτηματα που εχει επανω η πλακετα.
> 
> Για παραδειγμα...
> 
> Η γεφυρα μετατρεπει το AC ρευμα σε DC (ανόρθωση) 
> Οι αντιστασεις κανουν αυτο το πραγμα...
> Τα πυκνωτακια C1 και C2 φιλτραρουν, κανουν εξομαλυνση....ή εκεινο το πραγμα...
> 
> Οποιος μπορεσει να μου δωσει μια τελευταια βοηθεια θα του ειμαι υποχρεος.



.............. :Confused1:

----------


## moutoulos

> Θα ηθελα μια τελευταια χαρη, οποιος μπορει να μου την κανει, προκειμενου να τελειωσω την πτυχιακη μου εργασια. 
> Θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω, οποιος μπορει συνοπτικα, να μου εξηγησει τι κανουν στο περιπου τα εξαρτηματα που εχει 
> επανω η πλακετα.



Δημήτρη αν έχουμε φτάσει μια "ανάσα" απο το πτυχίο, και δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμα 
τι κάνουν τα εξαρτήματα που λές ..., τότε θεωρία, δεν έχουμε "κοιτάξει" καθόλου.

----------


## dim_dim

> "Γειά σου Δημήτρη. Το παραπάνω, θα ήταν ότι χειρότερο για μένα ...
> Και να σου εξηγήσω τι εννοώ. Σε αυτό το Forum έχουμε βαρεθεί φοιτητές που ζητάνε να τους "κάνουμε"
> την πτυχιακή τους, είτε βοηθώντας τους εδώ, είτε ζητάνε άτομα (αγγελία) να τους φτιάξουν ολόκληρη την 
> πτυχιακή τους, με την αντίστοιχη αμοιβή βέβαια. Το να πλησιάζεις στο πτυχίο, και να έχεις τέτοιες απορίες,
> είναι τουλάχιστον για μένα απαράδεκτο.
> 
> Τέτοιας νοοτροπίας λοιπόν είναι οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα. Αν είναι να πάρεις πτυχίο, ας το δικαιούσαι ...
> Το ξέρω "ακούγομαι" λίγο σκληρός, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι ..., κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή σου, περνώντας τα 
> χρόνια, θα υιοθετήσεις και εσύ αυτή την νοοτροπία, που αν την είχαμε όλοι, δεν θα ήμασταν, αυτοί που 
> ...



Σχετικα με το παραπανω pm που μου απαντησες:

1)Δεν ξερεις τη πτυχιακη κανω και το τι εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις θα επρεπε να εχω για το κομματι του τροφοδοτικου.
2)Ποτε δεν ζητησα να μου κανεις την πτυχιακη ουτε εναντι αμοιβης ουτε τζαμπα.Το μονο που ζητησα ητανε να μου πεις το τι ακριβως κανουνε μερικα εξαρτηματα επανω στην πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου που εφτιαξες που δεν εχω καμια υποχρεωση να ξερω τι σκεφτοσουν στο σχεδιασμο.Δεν μπορω να ξερω εγω το τι εχεις σκεφτει εσυ και εχεις κοτσαρει εκει πανω προκειμενου να δουλεψει το κυκλωμα.
3)Και γω βαρεθηκα Ελληνες που παιρνουνε πτυχια και κανουνε και ενα μεταπτυχιακο και μετα οποιος τους ζητησει βοηθεια το παιζουνε μεγαλοι επιστημονες σνομπαροντας τους υπολοιπους.Αυτο ειναι απο το μεγαλυτερα κομπλεξ των Ελληνων.
4) Αν οπως λες επρεπε ηδη να τα ξερω τοσο καλα, ουτε πτυχιακη θα χρειαζοτανε να κανω ουτε και την πρακτικη.Θα ημουν "Φωστηρας" οπως εσυ.
5) Ειλικρινα με απογοητευσε το φορουμ για την τοσο μικρη βοηθεια που ζητησα σε κατι παραμικρο και δεν μπορεσε κανενας να βοηθησει.Μονο ο μεγαλος επιστημονας μπηκε στον κοπο να μου απαντησει το παραπανω....ΕΛΕΟΣ! Κριμα γιατι εισαι και συντονιστης και χρεος του συντονιστη σε ενα φορουμ λογω οτι ειμαι και γω σε αλλο φορουμ συντονιστης, δεν ειναι μονο να διαβαζει να σβηνει να γραφει τα post των αλλων αλλα να ειναι και ο πρωτος που θα βοηθησει καποιον καινουριο που ζηταει βοηθεια και να μην τον εγκαταλειπει και να το παιζει "καποιος" σε νεοτερους.

----------


## FILMAN

Πραγματικά μιλάμε για πολύ εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις πάνω στα εξαρτήματα! Άσε που ο Γρηγόρης σε ένα σχεδιαστικό οίστρο προέβη σε έναν ορυμαγδό καινοτομιών στη σχεδίαση, που φυσικά θέλεις βοήθεια για να καταλάβεις!

Αν είσαι στο πτυχίο και ζητάς τέτοιες βοήθειες, συγγνώμη αλλά είναι σαν να περιμένεις να πάρεις πτυχίο μαθηματικών και να ρωτάς πόσο κάνει 1+1...

Ποτέ να μην πάρεις πτυχίο - είσαι εντελώς άσχετος

----------


## dim_dim

Μεινετε στην κουλτουρα σας λοιπον "Ηλεκτρονικοι σπουδαγμενοι με πτυχια". Θα βρω τη λυση απο αλλου και πολυ σας παρακαλεσα ολους εδω μεσα...Ειστε κομπλεξικοι και αξιολυπητοι και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν περιμενα τετοια αντιμετωπιση!
Τα φορουμ για αυτο το λογο υπαρχουνε, προκειμενου να μπορουμε να εκφραζουμε τις αποριες μας που θα λυνουνε τα υπολοιπα μελη λογω παραπανω γνωσεων .Αν εσεις θελετε να το παιξετε δασκαλοι και καθηγητες καντε το μεταξυ σας να χαρειται κιολας.

----------


## dalai

Οπως βλεπεις κανενας αλλος δεν ζυτησε να του αναλυθει η αρχη λειτουργεις του εν λογω τροφοδοτικου.Λες να ειμαστε ολοι επιστημονες και να μην καταδεχομαστε να μας αναλυσουν ?
Αν εκανες το κοπο να διαβασεις λιγο το datasheet....
Υ.Γ. Για τον συντονιστη ομως συμφωνω μαζι σου ! Μου σβηνει συνεχεια τα καλυτερα ποστ .... :P

----------


## FILMAN

> Μεινετε στην κουλτουρα σας λοιπον "Ηλεκτρονικοι σπουδαγμενοι με πτυχια". Θα βρω τη λυση απο αλλου και πολυ σας παρακαλεσα ολους εδω μεσα...Ειστε κομπλεξικοι και αξιολυπητοι και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν περιμενα τετοια αντιμετωπιση!
> Τα φορουμ για αυτο το λογο υπαρχουνε, προκειμενου να μπορουμε να εκφραζουμε τις αποριες μας που θα λυνουνε τα υπολοιπα μελη λογω παραπανω γνωσεων .Αν εσεις θελετε να το παιξετε δασκαλοι και καθηγητες καντε το μεταξυ σας να χαρειται κιολας.



Έλα παληκάρι μου, πάρε με το καλό το πτυχίο σου και άντε να βγεις για δουλειά. Και όταν τη βρεις και σου φέρουν μια πλακέτα για φτιάξιμο εσύ πες στον προϊστάμενό σου: "Ρε μπάρμπα, γιατί μετά το μετασχηματιστή έχει μια γέφυρα;" Και εκείνος θα σου τραβήξει μια μπούφλα και θα σου πει: "Το πτυχίο νύχτα το πήρες;"

Τι άδικοι που είναι μερικοί άνθρωποι... Ο άλλος έβαλε τη γέφυρα εκεί, εσύ πρέπει να ξέρεις πώς του ήρθε. Μα πού να ξέρεις γιατί τό 'κανε, τα νύχια σου θα μυρίσεις;

Όσο για το φόρουμ κανένας εδώ μέσα δεν έχει πρόβλημα να μπει ένας και να πει: "Ρε παιδιά είμαι άσχετος, για πέστε μου τί κάνει μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης;"

Αλλά είναι πολύ διαφορετικό να πει: "Ρε παιδιά σπουδάζω ηλεκτρονικά, είμαι στο πτυχίο. Για πέστε μου τί κάνει μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης γιατί πρέπει να το πάρω το πτυχίο και δεν ξέρω;"

----------


## dim_dim

Πρωτα να καταλαβαινεις παλικαρι μου τι σε ρωτανε και υστερα θα απαντας! Δεν σε ρωτησα τιποτα για το τι κανει η γεφυρα, ξερω παρα πολυ καλα τι κανει και η γεφυρα και μερικα απο τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα.Η απορια μου, ηταν για 2 υλικα... Δεν θελεις κοσμο στο φορουμ, το μονο που θελεις ειναι την προσωπικη προβολη κανοντας τον εξυπνακια σε εναν φοιτητη.Δεν προκειται να ξαναμπω στο φορουμ να διαβασω απαντηση σου.Λυπαμαι αλλα εχεις ΣΟΒΑΡΟ προβλημα επικοινωνιας και συνενναιωσης με τους αλλους.

Αντε γεια.... Και βαλε και τη γεφυρα εκει που ξερεις ηλεκτρονικε του ΚΩΛΟΥ!!!!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Πραγματικά μιλάμε για πολύ εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις πάνω στα εξαρτήματα! Άσε που ο Γρηγόρης σε ένα σχεδιαστικό οίστρο προέβη σε έναν ορυμαγδό καινοτομιών στη σχεδίαση, που φυσικά θέλεις βοήθεια για να καταλάβεις!
> 
> Αν είσαι στο πτυχίο και ζητάς τέτοιες βοήθειες, συγγνώμη αλλά είναι σαν να περιμένεις να πάρεις πτυχίο μαθηματικών και να ρωτάς πόσο κάνει 1+1...
> 
> Ποτέ να μην πάρεις πτυχίο - είσαι εντελώς άσχετος



ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΑ 
εχουν ολοι απολυτο δικαιο ολοι η φιλοι και ο ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗΣ
πωπω κατι ηλεκτρονικοι που θα βγουν :Lol:  :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

> Πρωτα να καταλαβαινεις παλικαρι μου τι σε ρωτανε και υστερα θα απαντας! 
> 
> (ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ κάνω...)
> 
> Δεν σε ρωτησα τιποτα για το τι κανει η γεφυρα, ξερω παρα πολυ καλα τι κανει και η γεφυρα και μερικα απο τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα.
> 
> (Ναι εεε; Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το #92 ήτανε δικό σου...)
> 
> Η απορια μου, ηταν για 2 υλικα... 
> ...



Χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίζεις ότι δεν είμαστε ίδιοι, *άσχετε του πισινού!

ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΙΩΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑ*

----------


## picdev

μία ερώτηση για απο μένα , το regulator έχει προστασία απο βραχυκύκλωμα ? γιατί διάβασα όλο το θέμα και αναφέρθηκε current limit λειτουργία

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι, εχει προστασια απο βραχυκυκλωμα καθως και θερμικη.

----------


## picdev

> Ναι, εχει προστασια απο βραχυκυκλωμα καθως και θερμικη.



ωραία σε ευχαριστώ , έτσι γλιτώνεις αρκετά έξτρα στο κύκλωμα!

----------


## jami

Παίδες πρόβλημα!Πως γίνεται, ενώ έχω εκτός το ποτενσιόμετρο απο το το κύκλωμα στην έξοδο out1 να έχω 40V;Και όταν βάζω το ποτενσιόμετρο στο κύκλωμα,μου καπνίζει λές και κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα πάνω στη διαδρομή του!!Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω πέσει σε χαλασμένο LM;Έχω βάλει το μεταλλικό 338 σε ξεχωριστή ψύκτρα και έχω πάρει με καλώδια τις εξόδους απο το pcb και τις έχω πάει στο LM!board_1862.jpg

----------


## Prithan

Γεια σας παίδες και από μένα...η αντίσταση 220Ω στα πόσα Watt να είναι?

----------


## moutoulos

> Παίδες πρόβλημα!Πως γίνεται, ενώ έχω εκτός το ποτενσιόμετρο απο το το κύκλωμα στην έξοδο out1 να έχω 40V;
> Και όταν βάζω το ποτενσιόμετρο στο κύκλωμα,μου καπνίζει λές και κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα πάνω στη διαδρομή του!!
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω πέσει σε χαλασμένο LM;Έχω βάλει το μεταλλικό 338 σε ξεχωριστή ψύκτρα και έχω πάρει 
> με καλώδια τις εξόδους απο το pcb και τις έχω πάει στο LM!



Δημήτρη αν και μιλήσαμε με ΠΜ, το αναφέρω και εδώ. 
Είχες λάθος την πλακέτα. Αναμονή μέχρι νεωτέρας ...





> Γεια σας παίδες και από μένα...η αντίσταση 220Ω στα πόσα Watt να είναι?



Γειά σου Νάσο.
Δεν χρειάζεται W, μικρή (1/4 ή 0.25W) κάνει.

----------


## kostas234

Παιδιά καλησπέρα είμαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω φτιάχνω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό με το LM388 ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 28v-8A μπορώ να βάλω μετασχηματιστή 26V-5A ?

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Κώστα. Ασφαλώς και μπορείς να βάλεις ...

----------


## kanivallos

Καλησπέρα σας.
Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι να φτιάξω το υπόψιν τροφοδοτικό και με διάτρητη πλακέτα θα είναι μπελάς (καλωδιώσεις, βραχυκυκλώματα κλπ, άσε που μπορεί να κάνω και καμιά πατάτα) σε συνδυασμό με την έλλειψη γνώσης μου σε κατασκευή πλακέτας, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου αποστείλει έτοιμη την πλακέτα μόνο (άνευ υλικών) επί πληρωμής? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kanivallos

Γρηγόρη, η R1 είναι σίγουρα 220Ω?
Στο Datasheet νομίζω το 338 χρησιμοποιεί 120Ω.

----------


## tasosmos

Δουλευει κι η μια κι η αλλη, απλα αλλαζει το ρευμα ηρεμιας και προφανως στην σχεση για τον υπολογισμο Vout βαζεις την τιμη που εχεις χρησιμοποιησει.

----------


## moutoulos

Χρήστο μια χαρά σου τα είπε ο Τάσος. Οποιαδήποτε τιμή χονδρικά απο 91-100 έως ... 220-240 
είναι σωστή. Το "σωστή" βέβαια είναι σχετικό. Η αντίσταση αυτή, έχει να κάνει με την μέγιστη 
τάση εξόδου.

----------


## kanivallos

Τάσο και Γρηγόρη ευχαριστώ. (αν και εσείς είστε οι "υπόλογοι" της απορίας μου μιας και μας παροτρύνετε να διαβάζουμε πάντα τα datasheet)   :Smile: )

----------


## tasosmos

Χαχα, δεν πειραζει... Αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος μπορεις παντα να ακολουθεις το  datasheet. 
Για το συγκεκριμενο αν δεις σε datasheet διαφορετικων κατασκευαστων για lm317/lm338 μπορεις να βρεις κυκλωματα με διαφορες τιμες για R1.

----------


## Λάζαρος89

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!Σύνδεσα με τον παρακάτω τρόπο ένα lm338T P+(JM14RG).Με  14v στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο 12,5v άντεχε στα 2A,αλλα με στιγμιαία βύθιση τάση(1δευτ.) και στην συνέχεια με πτώση τάσης 3-4v,δηλαδή είχε πλέον στην έξοδο περίπου 8,5v.Με 18v στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο 12,5v με φορτίο 2A  κάηκε.Δοκιμάζοντας έκαψα και άλλα 3. :Confused1: .
voltage-regulator.jpg.pngΣτην συνέχεια δοκίμασα ξανά με τον παρακάτω τρόπο με ένα lm338T P+(jm05ACE3) και στα 3Α
δούλευε άνετα με μικρή πτώση τάσης.Φταίει οτι δεν είχα τα πυκνοτάκια?και ποια η διαφορά του lm338T P+(JM14RG) με το  lm338T P+(jm05ACE3)???Ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε βοήθεια!!!1230200981858433.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

Λάζαρε ... αφού κατάφερες και έκαψες τόσο εύκολα τρια LM338 είσαι θεός. 
Εγώ χρόνια προσπαθούσα και δεν μπόρεσα να κάψω ποτέ κανένα ...

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. Το P+(JM14RG) & P+(jm05ACE3) τι είναι ?. Πέρα απο 
αυτό, ψήκτρα τους είχες βάλει ?. Σε ρωτάω γιατί δεν καίγονται τόσο εύκολα.

Το LM338T, μέσα στα πλαίσια που το είχες (V εισόδου / V εξόδου < 10 V)
αντέχει 3Α. Οπότε δεν θα έπρεπε να καεί. Όλα αυτά βέβαια εφόσον όλα τα 
υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά :

Μετασχηματιστής > 3Α, εννοείται με ανόρθωση και εξομάλυνση ...Σωστή συνδεσμολογία του 338. Ποδαράκι 3 είσοδο, 1 ADJ, 2 έξοδοΚαι ... σωστή ψύξη

----------


## klik

13v5a-adjustable-powersupply-using-lm338.jpg

Και ίσως διόδους προστασίας (d2,d3), ειδικά σε πειράματα όπου μπορεί να συμβεί το εξής: 
βραχυκύκλωμα της εισόδου ή μεγάλη βύθιση της τάσης εισόδου (μπορεί να προκαλέσει εκφόρτιση του πυκνωτή εξόδου μέσα από το lm και τζιζ).
Πάντως είναι πράγματι die hard (εξαιρούνται κάτι κινέζικες βέρσιον που λειτουργούν εκτός προδιαγραφών)

υγ. για μέχρι 5Α είναι αυτά και όχι 3Α

----------


## moutoulos

LM338T (TO220 Κέλυφος) *3Α*






LM338Κ (TO3 Κέλυφος) *5Α*

----------


## klik

Σωστός! Καιρό έχω να παίξω με linear και τα ξέχασα...

 (οπότε με τις φωτό, βλέπεις και τι εννοεί λέγοντας p+ j...)

----------


## Λάζαρος89

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά.Πήγα και ξαναδοκίμασα με ένα  τροφοδοτικό (V=12.8v    I=2,5A ).Την έξοδο του την έδωσα στο ράστερ,οπου  ειχα μόνο το lm338,μια αντίσταση 270Ω και την μεταβλητή αντίσταση  4,7ΚΩ.Αυτα τα σύνδεσα σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο όπως είπε και ο  Γρηγόρης(ψύχτρα δεν χρησιμοποίησα διότι την δοκιμή την κάνω  στιγμιαία).Στην έξοδο(11,9v max πλέον) για κατανάλωση έβαλα μια λάμπα  12v-21w(1,76Α).Το ένα άκρο την λάμπας το είχα μόνιμα στο -, το άλλο  μόλις το ακουμπούσα(για λίγο) στην έξοδο του lm338 είχε:για λιγότερο απο  ένα δευτερόλεπτο βύθιση τάσης(μόνο στην έξοδο) και ακουγόταν ένα σιγανό σφιριγμα απ'το  lm  :Biggrin: ,στην συνέχεια άναβε η λάμπα και σταματούσε το σφίριγμα με την τάση να είναι 8,4v(όσο η λάμπα ανάβει).

----------


## Λάζαρος89

Τα LM338 τα πήρα απο εδώ: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200672190052...84.m1497.l2649
Σε αυτά που μου έφεραν στο σπίτι,επάνω γράφει JM14RG LM338T P+)Ενώ στην φωτογραφία του E-BAY γράφει JM04RG.
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο απλώς το αναφέρω.

----------


## Λάζαρος89

Δοκιμάζω ξανά με το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό αλλά με έναν βετεράνο lm338 που είχα αγοράσει πέρσι,το οποίο συνοδεύεται απο: αντίσταση 270Ω,μεταβλητή 4,7ΚΩ,πυκνωτή στην είσοδο 100n,πυκνωτή στην έξοδο 1mf,ψύχτρα.Ανάβει την λάμπα κατευθείαν,έχει και αυτο βέβαια πτώση τάσης(V εξόδου με λάμπα 9,1v).Πιστεύω οτι μάλλον φταίει οτι είναι κινέζικα.Με αφορμή αυτο που είπε πριν και ο KLIK,οτι υπάρχουν κινέζικα που δεν τηρούν τις προδιαγραφές..

----------


## nizmogr

Τι ακριβώς είναι τα εξείς:
IC1= LM338 (TO220 ή TO3) 
T1=28V - 8A 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## FILMAN

α) ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα
β) μετασχηματιστής

----------


## IXHEM

Παιδιά έκανα το κύκλωμα στο Multisim 12 πριν το υλοποιήσω. Μιας και είμαι αρκετά αρχάριος θα ήθελα να το ρίξετε μια ματιά. Μερικά εξαρτήματα όπως το LM338 δεν τα βρήκα στο Multisim , οπότε έβαλα άλλα παραπλήσια, βέβαια δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος  αν τα επέλεξα σωστά . (Έστω και για την προσομοίωση) . . .θέλω την γνώμη/ σχόλια/παρατηρήσεις σας...πριν προχωρήσω Ευχαριστώ..

33mmr2q.jpg

----------


## BANDIT

Καλησπερα σε ολους ,ειμαι νεο μελος .Η ερωτηση μου ειναι , αν το τροφοδοτω μονο απο μπαταριες 12ν η 24ν θα χρειαστει να βαλω και την Β1=25Α γεφυρα ανορθωσης η οχι.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Dragonborn

Αν τροφοδοτείς από μπαταρίες θα παραλείψεις τον μετασχηματιστή και την γέφυρα και ο C1 θα γίνει αρκετά μικρότερος. Επίσης θα βάλεις *οπωσδήποτε* μια ασφάλεια μεταξύ + μπαταρίας και C1.

----------


## BANDIT

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση , θα ηθελα και μια διευκρινηση ποιον τυπο C1 να αγορασω .

----------


## Dragonborn

Δεν είναι κρίσιμο. Βάλε π.χ. 470 μF 35V (για μπαταρίες 24V).

----------

BANDIT (25-07-14)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Μια χαρά δουλεύει ..., αν και 1Α έπρεπε να βγάζει. Δεν μπορεί όμως να βγάλει 4,3Α, στα 12V, όταν 
> στην είσοδο του πάνε 35V+, η διαφορά IN/OUT είναι 23V !!!.
> 
> Αν ήθελες 28VDC απο αυτό θα σου έδινε 5Α. Το πινακάκι απο το DataSheet του θα σε βοηθήσει.
> Το "φαινόμενο" που παρατηρείς, λέγεται Current Limit ... 
> 
> Για να παρεις 5Α στα 12-14VDC, δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις στη είσοδό του τα 20-22VDC (15VAC M/T), 
> μετά όμως θα έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό 1,2-18VDC . 
> 
> ...



-Προσπαθούσα  να  αναψω  το  νήμα  μιας EL  504  με  ένα  σταθεροποιήμένο   τροφοδοτικό  1.5 - 13V  2.5A  και  μου  έριχνε  την  ασφάλεια  λέτε  αυτός  να  ήταν  ο  λόγος  βεβαια  το  τροφοδοτικό  έχει  έξοδο  με  tranjistor  2N 3055  αν  θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Εννοείται  βάβαια  ότι  το  είχα  ρυθμίσει  στα  6.3V  καμιά  απάντηση!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Γιατί έχει τρανζίστορ ?. Στο LM338 ?. Βάλε μου ένα σχηματικό. Πέσμου και τι μετασχ. έχεις ...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

- Γρηγόρη  ευχαριστώ  για  την  απάντηση  ίσως  να  μην  έγινα  κατανοητός   το  τροφοδοτικό  που  αναφέρω  είναι  ένα  έτοιμο  παλιό  με  τα  στοιχεία  που  λέω  παραπάνω  προφανώς  έχει  κάποιο  ολοκληρωμένο  για  ρυθμιση  σταθεροποιηση  ίσως  το  lm 337  το  οποίο  οδηγεί  το  2Ν3055  δηλ.  διαφορετικό  σχέδιο  απο  το  σχέδιο  του  τροφοδ. που   αναφερεται  στο  τίτλο  του  θέματος.  Η   απορία  λοιπόν  ισχύει  σε  όλα  τα  τροφοδοτικά  το  current  limit?

----------


## MacGyver

Το current limit σε ένα ic regulator, δεν ρίχνει καμία ασφάλεια, απλά δεν επιτρέπει να ανέβει το ρεύμα πάνω από την τιμή αυτή.
Εκτός αν είναι τροφοδοτικό και έχει κάποιου είδους αυτόματη ασφάλεια στην έξοδο, κάτι που δεν συνηθίζεται.
Όταν λες "έριχνε την ασφάλεια", ποια ασφάλεια εννοείς. 
Τα νήματα της της λυχνίας τραβάνε κάτι λιγότερο από 1.5Α στα 6.3V, όμως αν αλλάξει η τάση, αλλάζει και το ρεύμα.

----------


## moutoulos

Θύμιο για να φτάσουμε στο Current Limit θα πρέπει πρώτα να μας πεί (ή έστω δείξεις) ποιό, και τι είναι αυτό.
Βέβαια καλό θα είναι να ανοίξεις ένα άλλο θέμα, και οχι να συζητάμε εδώ σε αυτό το θέμα, για άλλο θέμα ...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Το current limit σε ένα ic regulator, δεν ρίχνει καμία ασφάλεια, απλά δεν επιτρέπει να ανέβει το ρεύμα πάνω από την τιμή αυτή.
> Εκτός αν είναι τροφοδοτικό και έχει κάποιου είδους αυτόματη ασφάλεια στην έξοδο, κάτι που δεν συνηθίζεται.
> Όταν λες "έριχνε την ασφάλεια", ποια ασφάλεια εννοείς. 
> Τα νήματα της της λυχνίας τραβάνε κάτι λιγότερο από 1.5Α στα 6.3V, όμως αν αλλάξει η τάση, αλλάζει και το ρεύμα.



- To τροφοδοτικό  αυτο  όντως  έχει  μια αυτόμστη ασφάλεια  στην έξοδό του  είναι  κάτι σαν  διακόπτης  on - off.

-Γρηγόρη  κοιτώντας  το  θέμα  του  τίτλου  γιατί  κάποια  στιγμή  μάλλον  θα  ασχοληθώ  με  το  συγκεκριμένο  τροφοδοτικό  έπεσα  σε  αυτή  τη  συζητηση  που  αφορά  το current limit.

----------

